# How Do You Remove The Low Point Drain Caps?



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Looked at it but couldn't get them to come off. I unscrewed everything but nothing would pull off. Didn't want to break anything so I left them alone.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

FraTra said:


> Looked at it but couldn't get them to come off. I unscrewed everything but nothing would pull off. Didn't want to break anything so I left them alone.


 What I did was I took medium sized vise grips and clamped them above the drain cap - on the plastic tubing closer to the camper. Then, I took a pair of pliers and while holding the vise grips - so the plastic tubing wouldn't turn- I unscrewed the plastic caps with the pliers. After doing this on all of the low point drain caps, I then "hand tightened" afterwards, and I don't need the vise grips anymore. I hope this has helped, although I'm not very good at explaining how to do things, I am more of a let me WATCH - then I can do it person. Good luck







....P.J.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have had to do exactly as P.J. suggested. I will also note that if it is cold enough, even when hand tightened, the caps will freeze in place (a good sign that you should consider winterizing!).









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Ditto the above, just do it gently. Hopefully you don't have the freezing problem down in Georgia! Watch the weather, though. A few years ago I remember there was more snow in Atlanta than St. Louis one week.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Hmm. I used the double vise grips method too. And the whole time I thinking..this can't be right.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

First time is the worst. Mine have a ribbed body to hold with slip jaw pliers then turn the cap with a second set of pliers. If you use vise grips be very careful that you don't grip tooo tightly.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ditto as above just do it slowly so not to brake anything
Luckly mine can right off with my hands
But once off you might also consider changing it to a turn valve
Just a thought

Don


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Just a tip

If you are ever using vise grips, pliers etc on a soft service and are concerned about marking it or cutting into the plastic or poly tube. Try taking a few rubber bands, wide ones work best and wrap tight around the service to be griped, then use your grips. Saves the service from damage and works great.

Steve


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

As others have said - the first is the worst. But, to help in the future, a thin coat of Vaseline on the threads will help with the next removal. I am considering changing over to petcocks or something since I winter camp and blow out the lines with an air compressor after each trip.


----------



## mlp05 (Sep 27, 2006)

i unscrewd the plug and installed "FLAIR-IT" drain valve. Now when i want to drain it i just turn the valve on.Magg


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

magg said:


> i unscrewd the plug and installed "FLAIR-IT" drain valve. Now when i want to drain it i just turn the valve on.Magg


 Can you please tell me what a "Flair-it" drain valve is? Or, where can I get one? It sounds way too simple, and I am definately up for that!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> As others have said - the first is the worst. But, to help in the future, a thin coat of Vaseline on the threads will help with the next removal. I am considering changing over to petcocks or something since I winter camp and blow out the lines with an air compressor after each trip.


Replacing iwth petcocks is a great idea. Come next spring I'm CUTTING my existing values off and doing just that!!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Low point drains huh. Hmmm, I've heard of those. Never really used em' though


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.flair-it.com/Central/pexvalve.htm


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Rip said:


> http://www.flair-it.com/Central/pexvalve.htm


Perfect! They look like they will just replace exactly what's there and I'll be able to swap them out in about three minutes. I don't suppose you know what size I need - save me a trip under the trailer.


----------

